# Vintage panel



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I've seen similar layout, although newer vintage, as a UPS power distribution for telco.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

First two look like 3 phase last one looks like DC power.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok here we go…

“CAN I DU DIS?”


----------

